

Welcome to Polygon. It's a website (finally) - justjohn
http://www.polygon.com/2012/10/24/3547938/welcome-to-polygon

======
Gring
This site has the same issue 98% of all websites with a big overlay at the top
have - every time you scroll using the page down key, the page jumps too far
and you miss one or more lines of text. I hope this gets fixed quickly.

Interestingly enough, it's better on the iPad, where the top scrolls normally
with the rest of the page.

This idea of having stuff fixed on the page goes back to the late 1990s, when
frames were popular and tasteless big corp CEOs went "oh hey great, with
frames we can ensure that certain parts of our branding are always in the face
of the customer. Bring it on!".

A few years down the line, we grew up, refined our taste and trusted that if a
visitor sees the logo in the top left and then scrolls down, he still
remembers the branding. It's sad, really, that this lesson was lost again in
the past year.

~~~
Geee
In the age of infinite scrolling / non-pagination it's a huge pain to scroll
back up for menu. Especially on mobile. Polygon obviously uses the fixed bar
for improved user experience. It takes up precious screen space - but that's
the tradeoff.

~~~
Gring
You do are aware that on iOS you can tap the top bar and scroll back to the
top with 1 tap? And on non-mobile, there is a scroll-to-the-top key that does
the same thing…?

------
gabemart
Look at their review scoring policy[1], I'm a little underwhelmed. A score of
5:

>indicates a bland, underwhelming game that's functional but little else.
These games might still possess quirks or aspects that appeal to certain
players.

So what's the purpose of scores below 5? The description for a score of 5 is
the lowest possible baseline for a game I might want to play. It seems like a
full half of the scoring space is essentially purposeless when viewed from the
perspective of recommending games to people who might want to buy them.

[1]<http://www.polygon.com/pages/about-reviews>

~~~
Gring
They seem to consider a score of 7.5 or 8 "average", much like the rest of
gaming publications. Sad, really.

------
tsigo
Oof, look at this Rails controller code from the video in their blog post:
<http://cl.ly/image/2j1O2q152r0c>

What a mess that code base must be.

~~~
charliesome
Most sites have messy codebases, news at 11.

------
kmfrk
They were off to a slightly bumpy start back in June:
<http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478786>.

------
nuttendorfer
I have to say the layout is pretty unusual and I'm not sure I like it. Maybe
I'll get used to it however.

~~~
syeren
I find it pretty horrible for actually reading content on the site. When I try
and read a review[1], I find the flow of my reading constantly broken by huge
images and the copy jumping all around the page.

It's a pretty site, I just don't know if the design is right for the content
in certain cases.

[1] <http://www.polygon.com/game/medal-of-honor-warfighter/2686>

~~~
jrajav
Am I crazy for actually liking that page you linked? I much prefer a site to
carefully craft an article much like a paper magazine would, with _the
presentation_ given a great deal of thought as well as the content. You get to
see high-quality images, visuals, and typography, instead of a Markdown
document thrown into a Wordpress template with the article squeezing into a
40% width justified column and taking a backseat to navigation columns, ads,
related articles, "share this!", survey popups, and pagination to make sure
you see it all 4 times.

Besides, if you really hate original layout, you can reduce both extremes to
something palatable with Readability and friends. That page happens to look
great with it, though it does get rid of the image gallery and rating:
[http://www.readability.com/read?url=http%3A//www.polygon.com...](http://www.readability.com/read?url=http%3A//www.polygon.com/game/medal-
of-honor-warfighter/2686)

------
Xion
The website is absolute performance nightmare. It hanged my browser for 10+
seconds before I was able to do anything. Less Javascript, please.

~~~
duqee
Website was fine loading for me in Chrome.

------
dylanrw
I like the trend of well designed, objective news sources. Methinks these guys
have a future.

~~~
vitalique
I'd love to like such a trend, I just don's see one. Can you name a few sites
from this trend I seem to be missing? I've been waiting for Polygon, but sadly
it is far from being well designed imo. Few things that jump at me instantly
when I try to read Polygon: tiny serif font but giant line-height in article
texts (I hate waste of screen real estate, and I'm not even using a laptop or
a tablet), spacings and paddings between page elements so vast I feel lost in
the woods, sticky logo/menu line at the top (come on, I can find +1 button
myself), images way bigger than I'd like them to be without lightbox view, no
proper labeling of check-boxes (tried to sign up / login) and some other
questionable design choices. What bugs me most is fading text in the
descriptions on the main page. Content wise (which is more important compared
to design anyways), it may just be too soon to speak about
quality/objectiveness. I like The Verge though, so all my great expectations
about the Polygon's content stand until proved to be wrong. Congrats on the
(re)launch.

~~~
dylanrw
I was referring to The Verge and Polygon, also Marco, df, etc. but they tend
to be opinion rather than news.

I'm not sure why you have an aversion to those aesthetic decisions they've
made, as most of them are technically correct and quite pleasing to my eye.
They all contribute to conveying the game's innate experience and delivering
an honest review without you having to actually play the game, and they do
this well.

------
hayksaakian
The site was loading quite slowly on my nexus 7

------
ilovekitty
Do you have an RSS feed? I couldn't find it.

~~~
spindritf
They do <http://www.polygon.com/rss/index.xml> it's advertised in the head,
your browser should've caught it.

    
    
          <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="Polygon" href="/rss/index.xml" />

